
The black-white wealth gap is unchanged after half a century - known
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2019/04/06/the-black-white-wealth-gap-is-unchanged-after-half-a-century
======
externalreality
> The mean of black household wealth is $138,200—for whites, that number is
> $933,700

I think these numbers are inflated, for both African American and European
American households, by including the 1% in these numbers. If we just use the
upper middle class and below the number would likely be more like 175K for
whites and 45K for blacks with home ownership and higher wages (even for the
same jobs) being the big differentiators.

The article does a good job recounting the devastation that unchecked derision
and segregation can cause - a us vs them frame of mind. In Tulsa Oklahoma the
wealthy black populous was envied by the white community, and they were
looking for reason to lash out given the rich black community shattered their
conception of reality. As a black software developer I can tell you that
shattering someone conception of the world is a very dangerous thing. I've
faced insults and diminution of my work, everything from the rare few who hold
certain concepts. Its hard to say anything because those in the workplace who
aren't racist will still aid and abed those who are because that person may be
a long time friend and ally. Such was the case in Tulsa.

